# Pellet Stove Direct Vent through Window



## Cheapie

I'm currently renting a house heated by electric baseboards - and I got my November bill - OUCH!  I'm thinking of getting a pellet stove, but since I don't own the house I can only install the stove temporarily.  My thought is to create a little hearth out of bricks or cinder blocks to protect the floor and wall, and direct vent through a window.  I'd pull the bottom sliding pane and replace it with a plywood sheet with a hole in it for the exhaust vent.  That way, at the end of the winter I can just pull the stove and replace the window.  Any thoughts or considerations?  Am I going to burn my house down?  Has anyone done this before, or have any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## smirnov3

I don't know about the window venting, but my suggestion is to put a 1/8" or so sheat of plastic under the hearth pad, otehrwise, you will scratch up the floor.


----------



## biohill

It most certainly would be code violation. You can not pass the stove pipe through a combustable material (your plywood) and it can not be within three feet (I think, maybe more) of a window.


----------



## webbie

It could be a code violation in MANY ways. See the manual on any pellet stove (download one) and you will notice that the exhaust has to be X feet or inches from an opening for a door or window.

But let me just go along for a minute and think out loud. If you run the pellet vent straight out for a certain distance, then you might meet that part of the code! In other words, it specifies the number of inches from the end of the exhaust back to the openable window or door. 

You can pass pellet vent though a all as long as you use the pellet vent wall fitting which gives the proper clearances from the pipe to the plywood, or better yet plywood sandwiched with insulation and then another sheet of plywood. 

With a well fixed (attached and caulked) wall panel such as that, and a properly installed and sealed vent, it just might meet most of the code requirements. 

First thing is to grab the manual for the unit you are considering......


----------



## cogger

I am going to try this method  today as a temporary installation. But I do have a "Through the wall thimble" to install within the closure. This will allow air circulation around the pellet venting pipe.


----------

